# Magia General > Entrevistas >  CONOCIENDO A TERESO..

## Ezequiel Ilusionista

*Buenas noches señor Tereso, ¿como esta?*

Buenas noches, Maese Ezequiel. Gracias.

[B]Perfecto



*eres un hombre espiritual?.. lo cual te dio una visión muy peculiar para la vida*

En eso llevas mucha razón, y esa espiritualidad la aprendí de un compatriota tuyo, un tal Cabral, que recorrió el mundo y en una vuelta, lo conocí, me habló dos palabras y bueno... a abrir mis horizontes.



*No tengo el gusto de conocerlo.. Somos muchos los Argentos.. Pero mejor si es uno de los que nos hace quedar bien.. Dime, se puede saber el nombre de la persona detrás de Tereso?*

Claro, Ricardo Daniel Rodríguez. Tereso Bodebil, como decimos los mexicanos "Para servirle a usted y a Dios".



*Por las dudas en mi país evita Tereso, ya que significa algo que en privado te explico.. Se puede ver por tus respuestas a hilos que eres una persona con mucho humor, que derrocha alegría.. Eres a si en el día a día?*

Voy a tomar nota de mi nombre cuando vaya a Argentina Sí, en la vida diaria, si se puede decir así, soy "pior de alegre". No me gusta estar enojado. No me sirve estar enojado.


*
Bonito punto de partida.. y en que te ganas la vida?*

Bueno, trabajo como consultor para una empresa, me especializo en plataformas de Microsoft, especialmente en una herramienta llamada Sharepoint. Y además, desarrollo software, reparo teléfonos y vendo (perdón por mi cara larga) algunos dos o tres shows de magia cuando alguien se deja. Siempre hay alguien que se deja. Es como las mujeres. No dije eso.



*Siempre hay un muerto para un moribundo jajaja.. Dime que edad tienes y por privado me recomiendas un teléfono para comprar?* 

33 vueltas al sol. En diciembre haré la trigésima cuarta, si se me permite.

Por privado te puedo recomendar cualquier cosa que se necesite...



*Y dime, con 33 vueltas al sol.. Encontraste una compañera de viaje por el resto de tus soles?

(Novia. Mujer etc)*

Promete no decirle a mi fiera: He encontrado unas tantas. Una vez, ¡hasta estuve casado! Hombre, la vida ha sido buena conmigo en términos de mujeres, amigos y alcohol. En ese orden. Ahora soy una persona divorciada que vive con un perro en un piso del centro de Monterrey... esperando que mi domadora acepte mis negociaciones para vivir juntos o casarnos de nuevo. Sí, dije "casarnos de nuevo".



*jajajajajajajja.. Tu lo has dicho.. Siempre hay un nuevo sol .. y tu perro tu mejor compania..*
Sí, una gran compañía. Eso no opinan mis cartas... se las come.



*Además de tu trabajo y magia que hablaremos después..

en que mas inviertes tu existencia?*

Hago muchas cosas, me encanta perder el tiempo en cosas que no dejan ningún provecho y envician. Una vez, durante 3 años fui cantante de bodas, cantaba también en bares y en fiestas privadas. Ahora estoy en el ejercicio, duro con el box, tratando de que mi papá deje de pensar que son un mariquita. Perdón por la palabra, pero así es 



*No le contaste a tu padre de lo nuestro aun?? ajajajaj.. 
Bueno pero el cantar es parte del arte.. Entonces tu magia tiene un poco de cantar, bastante de lo espiritual y de lo tecnológico algo? 
sacas algún provecho de la tecnología?*

Pues le conté que ya casi no cierro los ojos cuando te beso. Entonces sonrió y me da a pensar que voy por buen camino  No, dejé completamente la música, no canto más, no toco más. Lo hacía por las razones erradas y lo dejé. Nada de espiritualidad y nada de tecnología. Soy un cavernario cuando se trata de hacer magia. Me gusta divertir a la gente y que me diviertan. Y sucede por que me encanta hacer eso. Aunque en lo tecnológico, estoy trabajando en una versión del fantasma de Pepper, una soberana TONTERÍA, para un gag que voy a realizar cuando sea famoso...



*a tu familia le gusta la idea de que seas mago?*

¡Pero claro! ¿A quién no le va a gustar la idea de tener un pelotudo haciendo el ridículo todo el tiempo y GRATIS? Mexicanos somos 



*jajajajajajajajajajajaja

y como llega la magia a tu vida?*

Como han llegado todas las buenas cosas a mi vida: Por accidente. Durante mis años de carrera, hace algunas lunas ya, nos juntábamos a apostar y a jugar baraja, un día vino un tipo que sabía hacer unas cosas bastante bonitas, lo fastidié cerca de un mes hasta que me enseñó un par de juegos, y no pude dejarla más. En fiestas me invitaban para hacer los únicos 4 juegos que conocía.



*Pero esta claro.. Mas que claro que tienes un gran carisma.. Eso se ve en tu magia... que estilo de magia tienes?*

No sabría definirlo, si bien, hago muchos chistes, platico mucho con la gente... supongo que es algo "cómico", pero es que no puedo decirte que intento ser cómico, por que simplemente me sale lo parrandero, para mí, es una comunión muy fuerte. Si bien, no improviso, nunca improviso por que me da miedo, con las palabras, pues sí me doy una buena regocijada... pero la magia, pues como es magia de cerca, "magia mala de cerca", trato de hacerla personal. Siempre teniendo en mente las palabras de un argentino loco (que por lo que leo, hay muchos) que dijo que "el público perdona todo, menos el aburrimiento..."



*Gran verdad.. yo escuche algo parecido.. y otro que decía que "Se puede ensayar como un robot y salir perfecto, pero que placer si podemos improvisar según nuestro don"..¿ Crees que hacer magia es lo que realmente te llena?*

Vaya pasada de pregunta. Sí. La magia me llena, me hace estar en el lugar en el que siento que estoy en casa. En el que siento que me gusta y que gusto. Además, me ilusiona, me ilusiona más aún que el primer juego que vi, me emociona, hace tres días lloré viendo El Sueño del Avaro en la versión de Jeff McBride... Nunca tuve eso con la música, ni con el deporte, ni con el alcohol. Que ya es decir mucho.



*Bueno pero las mujeres si te hacen llorar jajaja.. Y cuando actúas.. además de asombrar.. Sientes que trasmites algo mas.. Sientes el fin.. o lo intentas?*

Las mujeres, bueno, mi mujer me hace llorar. De alegría, de felicidad, de desesperación. Como debe ser: Un cúmulo de locura con curvas. No conozco otra manera jaja. Siento que transmito... por que lo veo jeje, el otro día actué en una fiesta de unos amigos, con cuatro juegos me mandé 30 minutos, ya te imaginarás la de tonterías y bromas y risas... y aún me pidieron más. Es por que estaban tontos, pero sí, creo que transmito. Como decimos acá: El amor y la tos no se pueden esconder. Cuando amas las cartas, las monedas, los pañuelos, hombre, se nota. Tienes que transmitir. Para mí la vida se trata mucho de eso, aún de transmitir las cosas malas, pero para mí se trata del devenir de las personas y lo que te transmiten y les transmites. Y creo que en lo que a transmitir refiere, tengo suerte.



*Bonita forma de verlo. si lo amas se trasmite.. y en tu país hay muchos magos? es común ver magia?*

No, bueno, sí, pero no. Hay grandes magos, hay compañeros en el foro que me merecen un gran respeto, pero acá... si no es hacer cosas bastante mediocres con aparatos (Atención, no digo que sea malo el género, digo que son malos magos...), es hacer entonces cosas muy a la escuela americana de Brad Christian. Los magos acá no saben (sabemos) mucho de teoría, sólo quieren sacar el efecto, el aplauso y ya... o en su defecto, ir por fiestas y posadas apareciendo palomas de muy fea manera. Es lamentable, pero bueno, ¡por que eso quiere decir que si un día entiendo cómo hacer magia, pues voy a forrarme de pasta, loco! De ahí en fuera, es pan con lo mismo y no se dan espacios en las televisiones...



*y la magia para ti es...?*

Lo mismo que el odio, lo mismo que el amor. El día que te pueda explicar lo que es la magia para mí, es por que ya la dejé, tiré todas mis cartas, regalé mis libros y quemé mis monedas. Algo así era la idea, pero en verdad: La magia para mí tiene lo malo y lo bueno que quiero de las cosas. Necesito la frustración y el pequeño triunfo. La magia me pone en mi lugar, me hace ser consciente de mis limitaciones y por eso la necesito y no la puedo describir. He dicho bastantes tonterías para decir que no la puedo describir. Puedo hablar horas de ella... como de mi mujer, sin siquiera saber por qué las amo tanto a las dos.



*MMMMM DIFICIL DIFICIL.. por lo que leo.. Magia es tu vida?.. por ende tu no tienes un personaje.. eres tu, simplemente tu?, y con eso de malo y bueno puede que  el hacer magia te permita mostrar, decir, y hacer lo que en el día a día no puedes?*

No quiero ser pretencioso, ni parecer que lo digo por ser buen "mago" (o como quieran llamarme, la verdad, es que me da lo mismo jeje) pero sí, es una parte muy interna de mí, es algo que llevo dentro, tan dentro que no me permite tener personaje, por que no sabría cómo fingir lo que siento cuando lo siento. No sé si me explico jeje. En el día a día digo y hago MUCHAS cosas que no debería. Que no debería "poder", pero soy muy "hocicón", como decimos acá, y por eso no puedo entenderme sin lo malo. Podríamos decir, la primera vez que hice un juego con "error", pues me enseñó... me dió en toda la boca, y eso malo, lo valoro mucho. Por que a fin de cuentas, como he dicho en muchas ocasiones en el foro, uno debe estar despierto y aprender de todos y de todo... cuando uno piensa que no puede aprender de cierta persona o situación, ya mejor le sería morir quemado y luego enterrado vivo, resucitado y posteriormente ser sacrificado de nuevo.



*Bueno eso puede ser por que.., o que en tu país no hay grandes escuelas como vos decís, o que eres muy inteligente..*

*Prefiero pensar que tú naciste para eso... ¿Y cuanto hace que estas en esto de magia?*

Con juegos malos y mediocres, ya hace 10 años de la primera baraja que compré. Una Bee roja, que era de un casino, y que encontré en un bazar, por 10 pesos... que viene siendo lo que cuesta una coca-cola de lata...



*y con tu experiencia.. si tendrías que dar un consejo, frase, o lo que sea a un novato.. ¿Que le dirías?*

Si un novato fuera lo suficientemente tonto para pedirme consejo, empezamos mal. Pero si además de tonto, fuera necio, le diría lo siguiente: "De la magia, como de la vida, haz solamente lo que te apasiona, lo que te ilusiona y lo que te emociona, pasa con Ezequiel a dejar tu cuota mensual"



*jajajajajajajajajaajajjajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj

Volvamos a lo serio..
Veo en tus palabras una gran profundidad y ganas de hablar horas con tigo pero sigamos con esta entrevista si se puede llamar entrevista.. 
Esa profundidad de donde proviene?, un gran lector encubierto o simplemente experiencia?*

Te voy a compartir mi secreto: Esa profundidad viene del no tener nada qué hacer, y además, hacerlo bien jajaja No me considero una persona profunda, si algo puedo compartir o enseñar, es por que de una u otra manera, y gracias a la vida, he recorrido mucho, he andado mucho, ya sabes lo que dicen, el que anda mucho, vive mucho. He tenido la buena suerte de caminar por muchas partes de México, de conocer gente. Soy muy preguntón, siempre tengo una pregunta qué hacer, siempre estoy metiendo la nariz donde no debo. Tal vez así aprendí una o dos cosas.

*y con tu personalidad.. ¿Ganas muchos amigos verdad?*

Es difícil contestar esto. Soy una persona muy emocional, me gusta mucho la gente. Soy como un perro, en humano. Aprecio mucho a las personas, gano muchos amigos, lo malo es que cuando se van, igual sufres. Veo la amistad como uno de los pilares básicos de mi persona. Luego hay quien dice que los amigos se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano, no sé, repito que he tenido suerte. Y sé responder a esa suerte. Entregándome con todo. ¿Quieres que me entregue a ti? (Esto es privado y no lo va a ver nadie, ¿verdad?)



*Olvídate mi amistad ya la tienes.. y lo privado lo seguimos en privado papito ...
Algo que quieras contar, decir, que consideres que podamos saber de ti?*

jajajaajajaja

Quisiera que supieran que estoy escuchando un disco de tangos, en este momento, con Alicia Rappaport...

*jajajajajaja

Bueno te hago la última pregunta*

Y que, hombre, cuentan con Tereso para cualquier cosa, entre más ilegal y peligrosa, mejor.



*será agendado.

La preguntas mas importante es..

Cuando estés por Argentina.. Cerveza, fernet, vino, tequila o todo junto y de a poco ?*

No, mi hermano, para mí no existen medias tintas. Para mí el alcohol es de todo, todo junto y de a mucho. Por mí, cerveza, fernet, vino, tequila y todo en el mismo vaso. Y Dios nos guarde jajajaja



*jajaja y magia será saber como regresar después jajajaja*

jajajajajajajjaa Eso ya se escapa de mis alcances 



*Bueno Tereso muchas gracias por tu tiempo y por prestarte a esta entrevista vulgar pero ordinaria* 

Pude haber sido más vulgar de haber sabido que se podía!

Gracias a ti por hacer como que importo 



*Abrazo de gol*

No quiero preguntar cómo es eso, pero te mando un abrazo de tamal. Si a esas vamos 



_Bueno señores, con ustedes.. Conociendo a Tereso,

Un hombre que lleva el estandarte del buen humor, que se maneja por sus sentimientos como todo artista,  impulsando la humildad que solo los grandes tienen..

Detrás de tanto humor se ve una persona rica en experiencia con caminos recorridos y yo no se ustedes, pero yo, pagaría por ver la magia de Ricardo Daniel Rodríguez. Tereso Bodebil.

Y aseguro que veré una magia única, la magia de quien muestra como ama lo que hace y quien nace con el don de hacer magia sin necesidad de asombrar._

----------


## Coloclom

Me ha encantado!!! Que gusto leeros!!

Tereso, te comparas con un perro, animal que siempre ha gozado del adjetivo "fiel".

Te caracteriza a ti dicho adjetivo? Porque siendo tan mujeriego,... me cuenta confiar en tu fidelidad

----------


## Tereso

> Me ha encantado!!! Que gusto leeros!!
> 
> Tereso, te comparas con un perro, animal que siempre ha gozado del adjetivo "fiel".
> 
> Te caracteriza a ti dicho adjetivo? Porque siendo tan mujeriego,... me cuenta confiar en tu fidelidad


Mi perro le mueve la cola a todos pero hace lo que yo le digo jaja

Ni mucho, ni poco...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Una pregunta mas..

Imagino el honor, el recuerdo imborrable, la enseñanza de vida y herencia para tus hijos el acto de que yo te entrevistara..

¿Alguna vez soñaste este momento?

----------


## Tereso

> Una pregunta mas..
> 
> Imagino el honor, el recuerdo imborrable, la enseñanza de vida y herencia para tus hijos el acto de que yo te entrevistara..
> 
> ¿Alguna vez soñaste este momento?


nunca. No me lo van a creer...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coloclom

Y si no fuera la magia, qué sería?

----------


## Tereso

Si no fuera la magia, sería dibujar. Es una de mis "pasiones", y además con lo barata que es...

----------


## Aminoliquid

Bueno,aquí va un pequeño cuestionario de cosas que pienso que son interesantes de conocer de su persona,Sr.Tereso:

¿Que lugar ocupa la música en tu vida?

Nómbrame a tres grupos o autores musicales que tengas como referentes (si consideras a alguno más,bienvenido sea)

¿Cuales son los estilos musicales que más te atraen?

Una cación que te emocione...

¿Que partes del mundo te gustaría visitar y por que?

¿Cuales son tus magos preferidos?

¿Que es para ti un buen mago?

A parte de magia de cerca: ¿Que otras ramas de magia te gustan y te gustaria aprender?

Un juego de magia que te gustaría aprender e incluir entre tus juegos...

Un juego de magia que te haya emocionado...

En un futuro,estarias dispuesto a dejar tu profesión para vivir de la magia?

No podrias abandonar esta vida sin ver de actuar en directo a (magos)...

Cuando haces magia:¿piensas en contar o transmitir algo?


Y este es mi pequeño cuestionario.Por favor,cita y responde,o copia y pega para seguir bien las respuestas.
Amenazo con más preguntas, pero no mejores,proximamente...

Un abrazo enorme y gracias por tu tiempo!

----------


## Tereso

> Bueno,aquí va un pequeño cuestionario de cosas que pienso que son interesantes de conocer de su persona,Sr.Tereso:
> 
> ¿Que lugar ocupa la música en tu vida?
> 
> Uno  muy importante... no sé, en realidad sé que si no existiera la música, otra cosa ocuparía su lugar para mí, pero en tanto existe, es muy muy muy importante...
> 
> Nómbrame a tres grupos o autores musicales que tengas como referentes (si consideras a alguno más,bienvenido sea)
> 
> Mi referente musical, es José Alfredo Jiménez, luego vamos con Dream Theater y cierro con Rachael Yamagata
> ...



Muchas gracias por hacer como les intereso  :Wink1: 


¡Un abrazo!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Mil gracias por tus respuestas!! Pronto volveré con más preguntas...

----------

